# Mercury Pacemaker - What Is A Fair Price To Ask For This One?



## TJW (May 4, 2016)

I will soon be selling my Mercury Pacemaker.

Would appreciate thoughts as to what would be a fair asking price for this bike.


----------



## slick (May 4, 2016)

$3,500. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)

One sold on eBay for about $2000 a couple months ago and it was beautifully done but incorrect colors.  I know one just changed hands and had correct paint for a little under $2500.  I'd see $3000 plus for an original paint one and more for an odd ball original paint one like Slicks.  Check with Npence, Jungleterry.

I'd say $2500-2800 is what I'd possibly pay for one but I'd start around $3000-$3300 and see where it goes


----------



## kzoflyer (May 4, 2016)

That is a nice looking bike! I like the colors. Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## rollfaster (May 5, 2016)

Seen this bike several times up close from its previous owner. Gorgeous bike for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2016)

I'd say somewhere between $2500-3000. You could probably do a little better if it had the original light guts. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (May 5, 2016)

For quick sale $1800-$2500. If you are willing to wait a long while $3200-$3500.


----------



## RJWess (May 5, 2016)

Sell it for what you bought it for. It must have been a good price for you.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 5, 2016)

That's a legit color combo although (and I have a friend that has one I've seen with my own eyes) it more brown that gold...but the paint job was well done on your bike.
Details...does the tank have the innards and is anything a repop like the ornament or shroud?
I bought mine 4 years ago in the Trexlertown field sans the ornament for 2,800.00
For whatever reason the value of these bike have never been commensurate to the rarity and design, but that's another story that's changing as prewar ballooners become increasingly scarce.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's a legit color combo although (and I have a friend that has one I've seen with my own eyes) it more brown that gold...but the paint job was well done on your bike.
> Details...does the tank have the innards and is anything a repop like the ornament or shroud?
> I bought mine 4 years ago in the Trexlertown field sans the ornament for 2,800.00
> For whatever reason the value of these bike have never been commensurate to the rarity and design, but that's another story that's changing as prewar ballooners become increasingly scarce.
> ...






My pants just got tight


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2016)

I don't believe this bike has the light guts--at least not the correct ones. I agree that the bike presents well but comparing original paint to a restored bike is an apples and oranges thing in my opinion. This bike has cycled through at least a couple of times here and I would go with RJs suggestion of asking what you paid. V/r Shawn


----------



## TJW (May 6, 2016)

I appreciate the comments and the thoughts.

Shawn is correct.  The original tank innards are missing, but there is a rigged up lighting system in the tank but I never really tried to make it work.

It is a beautiful bike but I am turning 80 this year, so I am trying to find new homes for some of my prized possessions (cars and bikes).

I will soon be posting the Pacemaker for sale on thecabe.  I hope it goes to someone who will appreciate it.

I've decided that I think $2575 plus $125 shipping (lower 48 states) would be a fair price.  (The shipping cost will include having the Pacemaker professionally packed by a local bike shop.)


----------



## TJW (May 6, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's a legit color combo although (and I have a friend that has one I've seen with my own eyes) it more brown that gold...but the paint job was well done on your bike.
> Details...does the tank have the innards and is anything a repop like the ornament or shroud?
> I bought mine 4 years ago in the Trexlertown field sans the ornament for 2,800.00
> For whatever reason the value of these bike have never been commensurate to the rarity and design, but that's another story that's changing as prewar ballooners become increasingly scarce.
> ...



Beautiful bike!


----------



## jungleterry (May 6, 2016)

Very nice bike you have . I just bought mine at Memory lane . Restored as well .


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 313818 View attachment 313817 View attachment 313816 Very nice I just bought mine at Memory lane . Restored as well .




Any idea what year this Pacemaker is? Might you know who restored it? I've wondered why there are a few Pacemakers out there that have what look like pinched-tip Twinbar fenders instead of the usual flat-tipped.


----------



## jungleterry (May 6, 2016)

I believe because there Elgin fenders and not the original pace makers . Very close for sure .


----------



## jimbo53 (May 19, 2016)

Here's a comprehensive article on the 1939 Mercury Pacemaker. 
https://mercuryindustries.wordpress.com/2-1939-murray-mercury-new-york-worlds-fair/
The designer, Viktor Schreckengost also designed the mid 60's Sears middleweight Spaceliner using the JC Higgins Flightliner platform which it replaced  in 1964.


----------



## TJW (May 19, 2016)

jimbo53 said:


> Here's a comprehensive article on the 1939 Mercury Pacemaker.
> https://mercuryindustries.wordpress.com/2-1939-murray-mercury-new-york-worlds-fair/
> The designer, Viktor Schreckengost also designed the mid 60's Sears middleweight Spaceliner using the JC Higgins Flightliner platform which it replaced  in 1964.




Thanks, I read that article at the time I was purchasing my Pacemaker.  It is an interesting article about an interesting bike.

I have always loved old Mercury cars and was intrigued by the fact that both the Pacemaker and the inaugural 1939 Mercury were introduced at the 1939 New York World's Fair.

It was also a plus that my Pacemaker sort of matched the Lima Tan paint on my all original 50,000 mile 1949 Mercury coupe.


----------



## azbug-i (May 20, 2016)

Id like a pacemaker someday. I dig tylers. All these are awesome


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 25, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> I believe because there Elgin fenders and not the original pace makers . Very close for sure .



the three ring sprocket and the "Elgin" fenders were used as original equipment. Many originals out there this way.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> the three ring sprocket and the "Elgin" fenders were used as original equipment. Many originals out there this way.




THIS is what I've been wondering about for some time! My Pacemaker has what looks to be Elgin type pinched fenders. The previous owner assured me that these fenders where on it when he purchased it. Unfortunately the bike had already been blasted & primed. With no OG paint left matching the frame to the fenders, I wasn't so sure. I have seen pics of other Pacemakers that _looked_ like OG paint, but I haven't been able to prove it. Might you have some good pics of an original condition Pacemaker with these fenders?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/noted-differences-in-mercury-pacemaker-run-39-41.63271/


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 25, 2016)

They have a low profile bead and shape


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> They have a low profile bead and shape View attachment 343553 View attachment 343552




Are the fender tails pinched ala Elgin?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> THIS is what I've been wondering about for some time! My Pacemaker has what looks to be Elgin type pinched fenders. The previous owner assured me that these fenders where on it when he purchased it. Unfortunately the bike had already been blasted & primed. With no OG paint left matching the frame to the fenders, I wasn't so sure. I have seen pics of other Pacemakers that _looked_ like OG paint, but I haven't been able to prove it. Might you have some good pics of an original condition Pacemaker with these fenders?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/noted-differences-in-mercury-pacemaker-run-39-41.63271/



I will look


----------



## mrg (Jul 25, 2016)

was going to say always saw the Mercury specific version on OG bikes and mostly see elgin version on repaints the are a lot more common and easier to find and most don't the difference and looking back at pic's most OG merc's have Mercury fenders, but with bike companies  who knows, wartime shortages, save some money, just ship it out etc. and it was just a toy, just saw this pic posted by scrubbinrims yrs ago (don't konw how OG) so who knows?


----------

